
New technique aims to edit man's DNA inside his own body – The Verge - mrfusion
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/15/16656140/gene-editing-therapy-hunter-syndrome-sangamo-clinical-trials-zinc-finger-nucleases
======
cwkoss
I worry about funding for gene therapies. Pharma companies like recurring
revenue and a successful gene therapy would likely be a single treatment.

